# Widows pension and/or state pension



## euros2dollar (10 Feb 2010)

Will a person currently in receipt of a widows pension who is due to retire on reaching age of 65 in six month be entitled to the widows pension and the state pension?


----------



## Ann1 (10 Feb 2010)

There is an explanation on this link under the heading of _OTHER EARNINGS_

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Schemes/Pension/WidowerPensionContributory/Pages/wpc.aspx


----------



## Black Sheep (20 Feb 2010)

And what about Half-rate JB between 65 and 66. Isn't this an option


----------



## headache (5 Mar 2010)

Sorry to butt in on your post, but I'm wondering how long it takes to get confirmation that the contributory old age pension will be awarded.  The Welfare website says there is some delay in processing applicationsm but not how long.  Any got any ideas?  I know someone who is living on nothing while waiting for this and will not apply for Supplementary welfare in the meantime.


----------



## gipimann (5 Mar 2010)

The Dept usually ask persons to apply 3 months in advance of reaching age 66, at the moment they're asking for applications to be submitted up to 6 months in advance, so I guess that might indicate the waiting periods.


----------

